# Florence and driving in Italy



## Lucky Larry (Jul 30, 2010)

In October we will be in Tuscany for 9 days.  We'd like to visit Florence for 2 or 3 days.  We have a car. I'm comfortable driving outside the large towns but I don't want to drive into Florence or any other big city.  I also read where Florence doesn't allow cars in the historic areas downtown.

We'd like to stay in a town just outside of Florence, like Fiesole (or any that you suggest), and take the transit into Florence or drive to where we can easily access Florence by transit.

Does anyone have any experience with Florence and where to stay outside town where there is easy public transit into downtown?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 30, 2010)

You are wise to not drive in Florence. Taxis only are allowed in the historic center. The Santa Maria Novella train station is just 3-4 blocks from the Doumo and no more than a few more to most of what you will want to see there. I haven't stayed outside Florence, except in Pisa, and the trains run hourly or more often during the day- until about 10 p.m. When you are researching lodging just ask about proximity to the _statzione tren_ and you'll be good.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Laurie (Jul 30, 2010)

I agree, Florence is a hassle to drive in  - we tried our first trip, big mistake. Fiesole is very pretty and really close by but not on the train line, you'd have to take a bus - hopefully someone will chime in about how often they run. (We overnighted one night at a b&b in Fiesole and then drove to our Florence hotel from there.)  But - depending on where you'd be coming from - you'd almost have to drive thru Florence to get there. I think that's what happened to us coming from Pisa, it was night, we got lost in/around Florence and had difficulty getting to our b&b. The next day driving to our hotel in the historic district of Florence, 2 blocks from the duomo, was crazy...

Our second time we were at the TS in Loro Ciuffenna, and took the train into Florence from a town whose name I can't recall. This was easy once we found the station, but finding it took us awhile. This town may be farther than you care to be, but was very beautiful.  One other day from this TS we drove to the Florence airport and parked, and took the shuttle bus into the city and back - that was very easy.

Have you thought about Siena? That wasn't too bad to drive in, on the train liine, and I think this idea was suggested by Rick Steves. Or is that farther than you want? Then you'd have a few evenings in Siena which could be very nice!


----------



## Lucky Larry (Jul 31, 2010)

I was wondering about how to get to F without going through Florence.  So staying there doesn't seem to be a good option.

I've looked into Sienna and according to google maps it is over a 2.5 hour commute by train.  I'll go to the library and check out what Steve Ricks says.

What I'd like is to stay in a town that has train connections to Florence that doesn't take more than an hour each way.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 31, 2010)

Another idea: Greve in Chianti is in a beautiful spot, and is an hour away by bus - no train. 

http://www.greve-in-chianti.com/getting-to-greve/getting-to-greve-eng.htm

Free parking area - I have no idea how regular the bus is...


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 31, 2010)

Lucky Larry said:


> What I'd like is to stay in a town that has train connections to Florence that doesn't take more than an hour each way.



Pisa is 40 min. or so out and worth visiting in it's own right. We fly in/out using Pisa. The train to Florence is easier/cheaper than flying into Firenze and getting into the historic center. 

Your idea of checking for recommendations from Rick Steves/Lonely Planet or other good guidebook is sound. Many can direct you to train timetables, like: http://www.raileurope.com/europe-tr...tation/santa-maria-novella-train-station.html

Sienna is 43 miles from Florence. I can't imagine that being a 2.5 hr train ride. 

I would surmise finding a safe place to park your rental car will be more difficult than finding public transport in/out of Florence. 

Enjoy your trip. Firenze is always high on my list of places to visit. Small, compact and with more art than you can shake a stick at.

Jim Ricks


----------



## drgary (Jul 31, 2010)

*We stayed in historic old Florence*

Florence is a big city and the train from Rome to Florence is a great experience.  The train station is next to old historic Florence.  We stayed in a charming old hotel with frescos on the ceiling of our room......very charming.  If I returned, I would stay again in the old historic Florence because everything you want to see is just a short walk away.  Google: Florence hotels tripadvisor.......then read the reviews and don't overlook link to bed & breakfasts.

After three days in Florence, we picked up our rental car and drove for a week all over Tuscany.  It was an easy drive and beautiful.  Read several travel books to consider all of your options.  I love Italy....hope to return.  Have a great trip.

drgary


----------



## Lucky Larry (Jul 31, 2010)

I didn't talk about the rest of the trip.  We're first visiting friends/family south of Berlin, leaving there on 10/21, flying to Venice where we pick up a car, drive around for 8 days until we check into a timeshare in Venice on 10/29.  We were going to drive around Vento and Emilia-Romagna (the part of Italy in which Venice is located and the section just above Tuscany).  I was intentionally staying in rural area's as this is the first time I've driven in Italy.

I'm thinking now that it would be good to drop the car off in Florence on 10/27 after swinging around to Pisa and spend 2-3 days in Florence.  We could easily take the train from Florence to Venice.  

larry


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 2, 2010)

Personally, I'll stay in Florence for 2-3 days then do the countryside the rest of the time.  Although it isn't hard to transit into Florence, it is a pain to not be in the city.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 5, 2010)

I've been to Florence 3x -- The last time, we arrived by train from Rome, immediately picked up a rental car and drove into Tuscany. Tuscany is my idea of heaven on earth. This is where I want to go when I die.

We spent 3N in a farmhouse coverted into hotel near San Gimignano, with a view of the towers. We drove to Sienna, Volterra, other hilltop towns, and visited some vinyards for wine tastings. After returning the car in Florence, we checked into a hotel in the historic disctrict.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 15, 2010)

Park the car in Florence and hire a cab...the streets are so narrow to drive in (made for carriages 2000 years ago) that people have to move into doorways to let you go by.  The  cabs know how and where to do and you can sightsee.  Wonderful city and museums.

Brian


----------

